# Converting APS Film to digital - suggestions?



## nycmusicgirl (Aug 9, 2005)

I've got 7 rolls of APS film that I'd like to convert to a DVD or a few CDs.  There are a lot of services that offer this online, but many are in the UK and I'm in NYC.  Knowing that there are TONS of photography stores in Manhattan, I'm not quite sure where to start to find this service.  However, I'd be willing to mail it to a company to convert them as long as the price/quality are good.  Doing it in Manhattan is best so I can avoid shipping charges.

I don't need/want to buy a scanner (no room for it, these 7 rolls are all I need to do).

Thank you so much for any advice.


----------



## airgunr (Aug 9, 2005)

Short of having a film scanner with a APS adaptor you will need to take it in to a shop or send it off as you have found out.   I would suggest just calling around, maybe B&H in NY City?  I don't know if they process film or just sell.  You could get a photo magazine and look in the ads in back for a company that does this.  Basically you'll have to call around a bit.


----------



## summers_enemy (Aug 9, 2005)

Should be easy enough to do if I'm reading your post right   Take the rolls into any photo lab and ask them to put the pictures on a high quality CD for you.  Any good lab will at least be able to do TIFs at the customer's request.  Expect to purchase 1 CD per roll of film.  Around here CD's like that go for roughly $5 a piece. 

I personally would not let them send out the film, there are plenty of one hour labs that can provide this service for you without any risk to your negatives. However, be nice and don't stalk the lab, making CDs like this can take some time and if you want quality go back in for them the next day


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Aug 10, 2005)

I have heard APS films don't convert too well, as they are a 24mm film rather than a 35mm film - you won't get the quality...

Although, that said - you might be able to get quality by paying for a better service.


----------



## summers_enemy (Aug 10, 2005)

That's a good point; you're not going to see the quality you would off a 35mm...but then again if you're used to the print quality of APS that should come as no surprise


----------



## nycmusicgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for the advice - B&H does offer it but the 'person who knows the pricing' had stepped away, so I will just go in and get it done there...

Yes - APS images are not going to be great quality, but I have these old rolls that I'm dying to know what's on them, and it's worth spending the $$$ to do so!


----------



## n1patrick (Aug 11, 2005)

[font=&quot]I've just finished scanning about 20 rolls of old APS film and the quality is indeed horrible. I suggest getting Neat Image or Noise Ninja to clean up the grain (which is very visible). It was the only way I found to get a usable image. By the way I did all my scanning with a Nikon IV and APS adaptor.[/font]


----------



## airgunr (Aug 12, 2005)

I scanned a roll of APS on my Coolscann 5000 and they were pretty good.  Not quite as good as slides but quite acceptable.


----------



## n1patrick (Aug 12, 2005)

Really? Do you use Nikon software or Vuescan? What settings did you use? When I scan at max res without ICE or GEM I can see more grain than detail. I did all my scans using Nikon software with ICE on max and GEM on 3.


----------



## airgunr (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm using the Nikon Software that came with the scanner and it's default setting although I did use the Digital ICE. Like I said, it's accpetable but certainly not up to slides. I didn't get real grainy images but there is a little to them.

Are you using the Coolscann 5000 ED?


----------



## n1patrick (Aug 15, 2005)

No I'm using the coolscan IV. I scan at max res 2900 dpi (max for this machine). I've experimented with a number of different settings and found that setting ICE on "fine" and GEM on 3 is best for me. 

I'm wondering if the coolscan 5000 would make that much a difference in quality. I was thinking of upgrading to the V or 5000 but not sure if I'd gain enough to make it worth it, I can already see the grain. 

I can post some example crops if you are interested.


----------



## airgunr (Aug 15, 2005)

The Coolscan 5000 is my first and only venture into scanners so I don't have enough experience in others to be able to tell you if it's that much better than the IV version.  I don't know how much the higher resolution factor effects the end product.  The 5000 is 4000 dpi, maybe that is what is making the difference?


----------

